# Formen verbinden



## Norman_79 (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Freunde
ich möchte gerne mehrere Formen miteinander verbinden und diese dann mit einem Effekt versehen. 
Ich musste mit verschiedenen Formen arbeiten um diese Form hinzubekommen.

ich habe euch mal ein Beispiel gepostet so wie es später (also nur die Form) aussehen soll, ohne Effekt. 

Ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## McAce (23. Februar 2006)

Soweit ich weiß ist da nachträglich nicht viel zu machen was das zusammen setzen angeht.

Warum hast du denn nicht alles auf einer Formebene gezeichnet? 
Du kannst einer Formebene auch andere Formen addieren, subtrahieren usw.


Nehme das ganz oben behauptete wieder zurück, du aktivierst den Pfad der Formebene den du in eine andere Formebene setzen möchtest.

Dann STRG+C aktivierst die Ziel Formebene und dort dann STRG+V  und schon ist der QuellPfad in dem ZielPfad.


----------



## Norman_79 (23. Februar 2006)

Also vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe deinen Anweisungen folge geleistet und es funktioniert super! Ist zwar ein bischen umständlich aber okay.

Hast du eine Idee wie ich die Form einfacher hinbekomme?
Also ich hab das jetzt so gemacht das ich zwei abgerundete Rechtecke sowie eine Ellipse zusammengefügt habe.


----------



## McAce (23. Februar 2006)

Klar habe ich das du zeichnest erst eine Formebene und verwendest dann folgende
eingekreiste Funktionen um die anderen Formen hinzuzufügen abzuziehen usw.
am besten mal mit rumspilen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Norman_79 (23. Februar 2006)

So hatte ich das zuerst gemacht!
Aber das Problem war wenn du einmal eine Form gezeichnet hast und die zu der anderen addiert bzw. subtrahiert hast kannst du sie im nachhinein nicht mehr bearbeiten(die einzelnen Formen meine ich).....oder?!


----------



## hotschen (23. Februar 2006)

Doch, selbstverständlich kann mn das. Pfad anklicken und verschieben, skalieren, drehen etc.


----------



## Norman_79 (23. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank.

Hast Recht klappt wunderbar.

Damit können wir das Thema als beendet erklären.


----------

